# Mosby vs Brady (and which Brady?)?



## sbirn (Feb 11, 2007)

My WFR certification from Canada is about to expire, and I have since moved to a country (Israel) that doesn't recognize First Responder certifications. 

I can either settle for being tested at a basic first-aid level, or do some studying on my own and challenge the EMT test here (normally you have to take their course).

This is to make clear that at this point anything specifically relevant to the NREMT test is not an issue.  I'm looking for the best textbook/workbook combination to be used for self-study to gain practical knowledge.

My primary role is volunteering in a high angle wilderness SAR team, but if I pass EMT, I'll likely volunteer with the national ambulance service to keep up on practice.

With all the preamble aside....what'll it be?  


Mosby EMT-B
Brady Emergency Care 10th ed
Brady Prehospital Emergency Care 7th ed


Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Guardian (Feb 11, 2007)

pick one, I'm guessing they're all pretty much the same.  Mine was one of the brady emergency care books and I thought it was great.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 11, 2007)

The Brady 10th is more current than the 7th Prehospital one.  

I don't have the Mosby one.


----------



## DT4EMS (Feb 12, 2007)

firecoins said:


> The Brady 10th is more current than the 7th Prehospital one.
> 
> I don't have the Mosby one.


Actually those two came out at the same time. Prentice Hall will send you an Adobe "Update" for the CPR info in both texts.

They are pretty much the same. I have talked with students who have used both texts. It is a 50/50 split on which they prefer.


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Feb 12, 2007)

I l*oved* Mosby.  Good, clear explanations, good graphics, and a great study CD and workbook.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 12, 2007)

DT4EMS said:


> Actually those two came out at the same time. *Prentice Hall* will send you an Adobe "Update" for the CPR info in both texts.
> 
> They are pretty much the same. I have talked with students who have used both texts. It is a 50/50 split on which they prefer.



Their both published by the same company, just different style and covers. 

R/r 911


----------



## firecoins (Feb 12, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> Their both published by the same company, just different style and covers.
> 
> R/r 911



that is interesting.  Why is Prentice Hall competing with itself?


----------



## sbirn (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks for all of the great feedback.  I was looking at the publishing dates after reading one of the responses and noticed that at nearly 1100 pages, both Brady textbooks are nearly twice as big as the ~670 pages in the Mosby textbook.  

Does this difference translate into more information or reference data, or just a bigger font?

What type of content is on the Mosby DVD and the Brady CD that accompanies the Emergency Care book?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 14, 2007)

firecoins said:


> that is interesting.  Why is Prentice Hall competing with itself?



Look, it is selling twice as many books with people describing "which is better".. instead of just having one book. (Kinda smart in a way!)

** If one digs down deep Prentice Hall is the parent company of the majority of the medical publishing companies. 

R/r 911


----------



## zvi-emt (Feb 26, 2007)

sbirn- as for your options in israel, while the basic 60 hour course offered to youth volunteers, overseas program volunteers and the public may be titled as a "first aid course" rest assured it is the same curriculum as a First Responder Course.  If you have the option, I suggest taking the full "EMT" (it includes IV) course, but do not challenge it, take the course, they are offered from time to time in English, depending on where you are in Israel I could put you in contact with some good instructors.


----------



## LIFEGUARDAVIDAS (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi, though I was born in Israel, I moved to Argentina when I was 10 and haven't gone back yet, so... don't know much about BUT:

You should check out the Magen David Adom (Red Shield/Star of David) website: www.mda.org.il 

There's also a Canadian Magen David Adom for Israel website: www.cmdai.org

Also I've seen on a thread here on EMTLife, a post of a user called "MICU" who is an EMT-B of the MDA that lives in Eilat, Israel. Probably he knows exactly which is the most practical manual and other details about working as an EMT-B in Israel.

Good luck,

Guri / "LIFEGUARDAVIDAS"


----------



## sbirn (Mar 2, 2007)

zvi-emt said:


> sbirn- as for your options in israel, while the basic 60 hour course offered to youth volunteers, overseas program volunteers and the public may be titled as a "first aid course" rest assured it is the same curriculum as a First Responder Course.



Thanks for the response.  I've shown the curriculum from my 75-hr WFR course to numerous instructors and MDA paramedics, and they all concur it is wider in breadth than the first-aid course MDA teaches.

What is your reason for suggesting I not challenge it?  I appreciate your offer to help out, but both the evaluating instructor as well as the local station commander back me on it, so I prefer this route.  If I'm going to take a course, I'd rather invest the time in a WEMT course overseas.


----------

